# Bamboo Shrimp / Singapore Wood Shrimp / Atyopsis Moluccensis



## JahBetta (Nov 5, 2011)

Fan Shrimp, etc. etc.

Anyone have any of these? They seem to be on the rarer side, and not a lot of information around. Read that they tend to be rather territorial towards their own species so I stuck with one; I have one on the way with 2 Zebra Nerite Snails.

They are peaceful with other species and should be peaceful with the Betta as they have no way of attacking. They just sit and fan at the current. Rather cool, interesting shrimp that does good solitary.

Experience on them anyone ?

EDIT: Forgot to add that I read that Anabantoids will not attack them at all.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I saw them for sale at my LFS and almost got one. I know nothing about them, so please share your info!


----------



## bowbass (Jul 4, 2012)

JahBetta said:


> Fan Shrimp, etc. etc.
> 
> Anyone have any of these? They seem to be on the rarer side, and not a lot of information around. Read that they tend to be rather territorial towards their own species so I stuck with one; I have one on the way with 2 Zebra Nerite Snails.
> 
> ...


Wood shrimp are a variety of shrimp that is almost impossible for the suppliers to breed. They are for the most part caught and harvested from streams. As a result they are being consistantly reduced in numbers in the wild. They feed through a feather like hand is you will that catches smaller food items that are drifting. They are fairly difficult feed as a result. If you see them searching along the bottom then the for the most part are either starving or there is not enough perches or places in high rate of flow areas. Sometimes a dominant male will run off other males from his area. Mine however seem to get along for the most part. When the molt they are highly suseptable to predators or being attacked by another invert until they harden. Keep alot of hiding place for them. Leave the shell in the tank as it is eaten by other inverts and the shrimp that shed it for the nutrient value. I have seen mine berried but have never seen fry/baby shrimp. I believe that they are lower form of shrimp that goes through a larvel stage first after they are releaced by the female. Mating occurs right after they molt usually. Make sure that they have a very high rate of flow and very good water conditions. Good luck!


----------

